# Las Vegas in November?



## Carol C (Jan 16, 2006)

I have an exchange on hold to a nice resort next Thanksgiving. How is the weather that time of year? Is that the period this past November when Vegas had all those flooding rains? The resort I have on hold is on the Strip so I wouldn't  want a rental car. That means alot of walking...and decent weather that's relatively dry would be important to me. I know it  can always rain, but, is that considered the rainy season for Vegas? (There's a possibility I'd only  be able to stay the long holiday weekend,  so shorter time means weather is even more important.)

My other choice for Thanksgiving is south Florida, where we can drive. I know, I know...very different destinations. But Vegas is kinda appealing, especially since the exchange I'm holding is for the new Marriott there. So, thanks in advance for any opinions on Vegas in late  November! I have to release the  confirmation by close of II biz tonight...so if anyone has advice, please post to me asap.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 16, 2006)

There's really no such thing as a "rainy season" in Las Vegas. There isn't a single month when the city averages as much as an inch of rain. Sure, it can rain any time, but expect the dry weather that goes with the desert climate.

For temperatures, expect highs in the 60s and lows in the 40s.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 16, 2006)

I was there this past Nov and the weather was beautiful. It wasn't swimming weather,. but it was in the 70's. 
I've been to Vegas close to 100 times and I think its rained about 4 times. Mostly light rain, only once was it heavy. Even then it wasn't bad. 

When they had the storm with all the flooding.. it was more like a 100 yr storm.


----------



## Spence (Jan 16, 2006)

I did Vegas with the family a year ago for Thanksgiving, it was great.  We had a car and (in addition to the Strip and Fremont St) did Hoover Dam, Death valley, Valley of Fire, missed out on Fern's Place.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 16, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> I did Vegas with the family a year ago for Thanksgiving, it was great.  We had a car and (in addition to the Strip and Fremont St) did Hoover Dam, Death valley, Valley of Fire, missed out on Fern's Place.



Is it really important to have a car? I guess if we're staying the  full week it would make sense to  see the surrounding area. We haven't been there for years and years!

Keep the tips coming folks, and thanks everyone!

Carol


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 16, 2006)

Carol,
If there is a "rainy season" its August, believe it or not.  It rains far more in the desert in the summer than in the fall or winter.  That said, "normal" rain is less than 4 inches a year (that's the definition of a desert).  

I'd want a car, cause its a lot farther to walk places than you'd think.  A "Vegas Block" can be as much as a mile, from the front of one place to one that you can see "across the street." Plus, taxicab queues can be very long.  

Thanksgiving is a good time to come.  Crowds are down, and the weather is usually pretty good.

Would dh be coming with you?

Fern


----------



## mtngal (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd also not want to visit Vegas for a full week without a car - there are so many places near by that are facinating and I couldn't deal with constant casinos for more than a couple of days (others may disagree with that).  While there's a bus system, many of the natural spots outside of town (Red Rock Canyon, Valley of Fire, Boulder Dam, Lake Mead, etc.) would require a car.

I've been to Vegas for Thanksgiving for the past 6 years, it seems, and can't remember having rain on any of them (and yes, I have seen Vegas in rain and snow, but not for Thanksgiving).


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 16, 2006)

I wouldn't get a car.. but the only things in or around Vegas that interest me are the casinos. 

I'm not familar with the Marriott location. However if I stayed at any of the Hiltons. I'd get a monorail pass.. its pretty fast and convienant. 
If you have a car, you will either have to park a block away from the casinos and still walk or you valet and sometimes wait forever to get your car. Although Nov won't be too bad. 
A lot depends on your health. I don't mind walking long distances, especially in Vegas, there is so much to see and do everywhere you look.


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 16, 2006)

We have done Vegas for a week at a time, usually without a car.  I love not having to worry about a car for a week.  The last time we were there, the monorail was working, and we planned our excursions around getting on and off the monorail.  You do need to be able to walk a fair distance though. 

As the other posts state, you would need a car to see the other sites, such as the dam or the parks.

I always like to see how the Bellagio has the flowers arranged.  They do a neat one for the fall display and the Christmas arrangement is beautiful.  I can't think of the name of the flower gallery area right now, but I always check that out.


----------



## labguides (Jan 16, 2006)

Vegas' nights are cold in November.

I cannot imagine being in Vegas without a car. A car is necessary to get to the quilt shops.


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 16, 2006)

*Another vote for a car*

I vote for renting car as well.  Getting from one end of the strip to the other may not look bad on the map, but walking it is time consuming and tiring.  The worst part is when you've reached your destination, you have to walk back!

Last year we walked from Luxor to Aladdin, as it was practically across the street on the map.  Took us twenty minutes.  I can't imagine what it would have been like walking to the Wynn!  Of course, I made sure to eat an extra dessert at the Aladdin buffet to compensate for all that exercise.

We did rent a car, and that allowed us to go to Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, local golf courses, electronics store, grocery store, brother's house, etc.  For the extra cost, it really gives you much more time to enjoy Vegas.


----------



## debraxh (Jan 16, 2006)

If you plan to stay on the strip the entire week, no need to get a car if you like to walk and are in decent shape.  Yes, it can be a long way between the casinos but as someone else mentioned, it's a very interesting walk, and as long as the weather holds it would be pleasant. You can also use the monorail, bus and tram for minimal cost. I've never been in November, but had great weather the 1st week of December two different years: sunny days, cools nights.

If you want to explore the surrounding areas, by all means go ahead and rent a car.  It may be cheaper to go ahead and rent one for the full week, than to try for just a couple of days so price it out.

Have a great time.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Vegas in November - car*

Wehave done Vegas twice from a timeshare and both times had a car..

Whereas you could live without it, the parking is always free and with the increased cost of the monorai, I wouldn't go without one.

Dan


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jan 17, 2006)

We are going to LV in July.  Where is the monorail and bus service in regards to the strip?  Also, are there taxis that run along the strip?  I would rather not worry about a car.  What we would probably do is walk in one direction down the strip, and take some kind of transportation back.  How long is the strip compared to walking between all of the hotels on the boardwalk in Atlantic City?  We usually walk the whole boardwalk in both directions.


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not sure how long the strip is. I'd guess a couple miles if you just want to do the major casinos. 
The monorail runs behind the strip hotels on the east side of the strip. Its very not convienant if you are staying on the west side. Marriott, Hilton Flamingo, Grand Desert and Polo Towers are all on the east side.


----------



## cluemeister (Jan 17, 2006)

*Map of the strip and monorail*

Here's a handy little map I picked up on the net.  Shows the monorail stops and all the major casinos on the strip. Good quick reference.

Strip Map


----------



## Sharhu (Jan 17, 2006)

The Marriott is in a great location to get to most of the strip by walking.  We usually stay at Jockey or Polo, which are in the same location.  Actually we have even walked to and from the Stratosphere from there a few times.  The last time were were there for a week we rented a car for the first time as we planned on going to some places outside Las Vegas or off the strip.  There didn't seem to be enough of a difference in price to rent for just 3 or 4 days so got the car for the week.  Some days we didn't even use it but other days it was great to just get in the car and go downtown, visit places off the strip or outside Las Vegas.  Didn't have to deal with a taxi or shuttle bus back and forth to the airport which was nice for a change.  Even to get to the Wynn or someplace else that was on the strip but further away if we didn't have the time to walk, it was well worth it.  We will probably consider it next time we stay for a week.  When we stay for just 3 or 4 days I think we will probably just walk, hop the monorail or grab a cab.  For a weeks stay it was definitely worth it.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks so much for the link to the LV map.  It is great!


----------



## aka95 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Vegas in July! Never Again!*

Ann-Marie,

I see you are going to Vegas in July. We went last July and never, ever, ever, ever again.  It was our first trip to Vegas. It was unbearably hot. I swear the temperature never went below 114. A couple of days it was 116-117. At 2 in the morning it was 104. We felt like we were constantly on the inside of an oven or a hair dryer.

We had a car but it was so hot the air conditioner never really cooled it down. We took the first car back because we thought the air conditioner was broken but when the same thing happened with the second car we knew it was just the heat. And you will need a car in July because in that heat, you can barely walk 500 feet.

I will never go to Vegas in the summer again.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 19, 2006)

You were in Vegas during the hottest of the hot of the summer.  Actually last summer was fairly mild, *except* for the days you were here.  And there's no telling which days they would be.  Its not uncommon for it to be close to 100º at midnight.  The coolest part of the day is always around 6AM.  And yes, it does seem like you're in a dryer, cause its so dry.

In order to the car air conditioner and make it work, you have to start with the windows OPEN, so some of the hot air gets OUT.  Otherwise you'll never cool the darn thing.  I have a van with remote doors, and in the summer as soon as I am in range I open the side doors.  That way by the time I get to the car some of the heat has escaped.  I also faithfully use a sun shield, which rental companies don't provide but should.

April and October are about the best months...

Fern




			
				aka95 said:
			
		

> Ann-Marie,
> 
> I see you are going to Vegas in July. We went last July and never, ever, ever, ever again. It was our first trip to Vegas. It was unbearably hot. I swear the temperature never went below 114. A couple of days it was 116-117. At 2 in the morning it was 104. We felt like we were constantly on the inside of an oven or a hair dryer.
> 
> ...


----------



## roddyc (Jan 19, 2006)

CarolC, 

I was there the weekend after Thanksgiving 2005.  The weather was enjoyable, but for a warm weather person a bit cold.  Temperatures were running in the high 50's to mid 60's and lows in the mid to high 30's.  I wind kicked up and made it even colder.  There was actually 2 days of the "fountains of Bellagio" not operating.  First time I ever saw that.  Unless you are going to take a trip to Hoover Dam, Red Rock Canyon, Death Valley or any of the outlaying areas a car is not necessary.  The Marriott is in a good location on the strip.  You can use the monorail to get to the ends of the strip if you don't want to walk.  There is a shuttle to Primm if you want to do some outlet shopping.  That is a nice getaway if you are there for a week.  There are also bus and plane tours to the Grand Canyon and some of the other areas.  Checkout www.vegas.com or www.lasvegas.com.  Both have a wealth of information.

Have a good time


----------



## Carol C (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone! All your detailed info is so helpful, really excellent info in this thread. You all rock!


----------



## mapper (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Carol C!

We were there for Thanksgiving 2005.  Thursday and Friday were so windy and so much dirt flying around that we stayed indoors, (we were at the Cancun Resort), meaning the kids did not get to enjoy the awesome pools and waterslides.  (The wind also made it seem a little chilly!)  Saturday and Sunday were really nice except we dawdled a little too long on Sunday and ended up spending a little over 8 hours in traffic coming home!   

Some of the other members here may be able to chime in as to the wind being a freak thing for Thanksgiving 2005 or if it is a regular occurence.  This may or may not weigh in on your decision of getting a car.  The Grand Chateau also has valet parking so you will be able to pull right up to unload if you do get a rental.

We are also owners at the new Marriott Grand Chateau and if you just plan on doing things around the strip, you shouldn' t need a car.  The monorail system is great and the double decker buses run like every two minutes up and down the strip.  Many of the nice hotel/casinos are literally a block across the street.  (The monorail map makes them look really far, don' t let it deceive you though.)

We used the monorail system when we stayed at the Las Vegas WorldMark, (on the blvd).  We took their free shuttle to the Monte Carlo, walked down to the Tropicana for brunch, and then caught the monorail across the street at the MGM.  We took it up to the Sands, caught a show then crossed the street to Treasure Island for some gambling.  

We then walked back across and took the monorail up to the convention center where we then walked over to the Greek Isles for the Rat Pack show.  After the show we walked up to the strip and walked back down to Treasure Island, (the night was beautiful!), after playing a while longer, we walked down to the Monte Carlo and caught the shuttle back to LV WM.

It was a nice way to get out without worrying about parking, or any kind of drinking and driving.  I don' t drink but it was nice to have the option if I wanted!   

I hope you enjoy the Grand Chateau!  It is right out of a dream and everybody we have ever come in contact with there is fabulous.  I saw Grand Chateau shuttle buses but never inquired about them.  You might want to call ahead and see if they shuttle to the grocery store, any strip drop offs, the outlet stores, etc.


----------

